# [jpeg] Ne veut pas compiler a cause de Gcc (resolu)

## bosozoku

Bonjour,

j'ai un probleme avec jpeg qui ne veut pas compiler.

Je suis un peu embeter car je suis en plein installation et donc firefox, fluxbox ou fvwm ne peuvent pas compiler puisqu'ils requierent jpeg.

Je pourrais enlever le USE mais c'est important.

Bref desole pour la mise en page je suis en console et puis les utilisateurs de #gentoofr sont particulierement desagreables. faut qu'ils arretent de peter plus haut que leur cul parce que c'est tres enervant.

J'en garde un mauvais souvenir de ce salon.Enfin bref j'espere que vous pourrez m'aider, je ne trouve rien dans le bugzilla, bref le mystere totale : 

g++: /usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.5/../../../crti.o: No such file or directory

g++: /usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.5/crtbeginS.o: No such file or directory

g++: /usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.5/crtendS.o: No such file or directory

g++: /usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.5/../../../crtn.o: No such file or directory

make: *** [libjpeg.la] Erreur 1

Merci d'avance.

----------

## kwenspc

(complètement d'accord sur #gentoofr  :Smile:  )

c'est assez surprenant comme problème 

que te donne un gcc-config -l

essais de reemerger jpeg après un source /etc/profile && env-update

sinon au pire, essais de passer à la version gcc-3.4.3

elle est stable (même si elle est en ~x86)

mais bon : j'imagine qu'il doit y avoir une solution plus simple  :Sad: 

----------

## bosozoku

Le gcc-config -l me donne :

gcc-config -l

[1] i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.3.5-20050130 *

[2] i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.3.5-20050130-hardened

[3] i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.3.5-20050130-hardenednopie

[4] i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.3.5-20050130-hardenednopiessp

[5] i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.3.5-20050130-hardenednossp

Le env-update et source profile etaient deja faits. Ah lala j'en ai marre j'ai trop la poisse !! Je reinstalle et il faut que je tombe sur le probleme qu'il faut pas  :Sad: 

----------

## palatin

si aucun bug n'est appparu, tu peux toujours essayer les trucs suivants :

- virer le rep jpeg de /var/tmp/portage et retenter

- vérifier si d'autres éléments sont cassés,

- réinstaller les dépendance de jpeg

l'erreur n'est vraiement pas parlante...

----------

## bosozoku

Oui j'avais deja virer le tmp de jpeg et aussi son distfile. Toujours la meme erreur.

Oue l'erreur est pas parlante et il faut que ca tombe sur moi...

----------

## kwenspc

bon ben essais gcc-3.4.3 alors 

au fait, tu es sûr que cette erreur ne vient que de la libjpeg?

as tu essayés une verion supèrieur ou infèrieur à celle courante?

----------

## yoyo

Coucou bosozoku  :Wink: 

Peut-être un début de réponse : chez moi j'ai 

```
gcc-config -l

[1] i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.3.5-20050130 *

[2] i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.3.5-20050130-hardened

[3] i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.3.5-20050130-hardenednopie

[4] i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.3.5-20050130-hardenednossp
```

 mais j'ai 

```
ll /usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/

total 3,5K

drwxr-xr-x  3 root root  3 avr 20 15:37 .

drwxr-xr-x  3 root root  3 oct 12  2004 ..

drwxr-xr-x  4 root root 46 avr 22 11:15 3.3.5-20050130
```

Donc le répertoire /usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.5 n'existe pas. Et chez toi ??

----------

## Enlight

 *bosozoku wrote:*   

> Bonjour,
> 
> j'ai un probleme avec jpeg qui ne veut pas compiler.
> 
> Je suis un peu embeter car je suis en plein installation et donc firefox, fluxbox ou fvwm ne peuvent pas compiler puisqu'ils requierent jpeg.
> ...

 

Ah??? t'es tombé sur qui???? (dasn les stats j'étais un des plus gros bavards de ce chan  :Confused:  )

sinon à mon avis tu peux tenter le gcc-config, le revdep-rebuild et sinon faudra "finder" les libs en questions et faires des liens symboliques là où il les cherche.

fais quand même un source /etc/profile et un env-update (enfin le 2è en premier)

et fais nous un echo ${LDPATH} pour voir.

edit : poste voir le  /etc/env.d/05gcc stpLast edited by Enlight on Thu Jun 09, 2005 9:35 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## bosozoku

Bon je retire ce que j'ai dit sur #gentoofr (enfin y'en a certains qui sont vraiment tres tres  con) car certains m'ont bien aides !

Et d'ailleurs ca remarche  :Very Happy: 

Un lien symbolique qu'il manquait. Tres etonnant ce genre de probleme en stable...

Voici la solution : 

ls -l /usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.5

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root 15 jun  9 11:34 /usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.5 -> 3.3.5-20050130/

Il n'y avait pas ce lien. Je l'ai rajoute et ca passe comme une fleur.

Je mets en resolu !  :Very Happy: 

----------

## kernelsensei

probleme vu sur les autres forums cette semaine, essaye de re-emerger libtool

----------

## kernelsensei

 *bosozoku wrote:*   

> Bon je retire ce que j'ai dit sur #gentoofr (enfin y'en a certains qui sont vraiment tres tres  con) car certains m'ont bien aides !
> 
> Et d'ailleurs ca remarche 
> 
> Un lien symbolique qu'il manquait. Tres etonnant ce genre de probleme en stable...
> ...

 

ce lien est degueulasse et ne doit pas exister, c'est pas bien de faire ca ..

essaye de l'enlever et de re-emerger libtool

PS: je suis aussi sur #gentoofr

----------

## yoyo

Bande de vilains, vous avez tous ignoré mon post. Je vous cause plus !!!  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## kernelsensei

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> Bande de vilains, vous avez tous ignoré mon post. Je vous cause plus !!! 

 

/me offre une biere a yoyo

Meuuh non, on t'aime nous aussi  :Razz: 

----------

## Enlight

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> Bande de vilains, vous avez tous ignoré mon post. Je vous cause plus !!! 

 

Désolé je postais en même temps, mais kernel senseï +1, allez glaçons carafe pour tous  :Wink:  !

----------

## kwenspc

 *Enlight wrote:*   

>  *yoyo wrote:*   Bande de vilains, vous avez tous ignoré mon post. Je vous cause plus !!!  
> 
> Désolé je postais en même temps, mais kernel senseï +1, allez glaçons carafe pour tous  !

 

j'ai pas de dollars sur moi

(d'ailleurs : le gentoo-bar accepte-il les dollars?  :Wink: )

----------

## yoyo

Tention, je suis cap' de venir aux RMLL rien que pour ça !!!

----------

## bosozoku

Je suis de retour les gars ! 

Ah ça fait du bien de poster via firefox  :Smile: 

Meuh non j'ai pas ignorer ton post yoyo (je l'avais tout simplement pas vu avec lynx...).

Bref je crois que tout est rentré dans l'ordre, merci kernelsensei.

je crois que je vais traîner un peu plus sur les forums Anglais !

----------

